# For UCLA and Emerson they want a research paper / Scholarly writing



## Nidhi Kamath (Oct 20, 2021)

Does anyone know about the structure of a research paper on films ? How does one write that ? If anyone can provide few links on this it would be of great help. Thanks


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2021)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Does anyone know about the structure of a research paper on films ? How does one write that ? If anyone can provide few links on this it would be of great help. Thanks


Is this for a film studies degree they want this?


----------

